# ACTIVE button - Do you use it?



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Does anyone here actually use the ACTIVE button to check their weather, horoscope, etc.?

Just wondering... because I think it's absolutely worthless, and they should reprogram it, or have an option to deactivate it for all the "accidental" times you press it and get stuck waiting for the enhanced interface to load before you can exit... very annoying.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Let's get some responses too! 

If you use it, what do you mainly use it for? If you don't use it, what should the button be used for? ....Etc.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

no i don't use it...takes to long to load...if it was quicker i might


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

nope - www.weather.gov is much better. And faster too.

(and we already pay for it as taxpayers)


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I use it on occasion, but the information seems superfluous. You can get all of this from your computer. I suppose this is what DirecTV is trying to do with this interactive channel?!


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

I might use it if there was stuff on there I'd actually use... like an actual detailed weather forecast instead of just highs/lows...

Or possibly a list of my "top-watched" channels, and what's showing on them right now... that would be something I could actually use!


----------



## nevea2be (Sep 4, 2007)

I use it every now and then instead of me getting up off my lazy fat butt and walking across the room to fire up the puter just to view the weather. Loads a little slow but saves money on the electric bill.


----------



## domanb (Aug 28, 2007)

FlyBono24 said:


> Does anyone here actually use the ACTIVE button to check their weather, horoscope, etc.?
> 
> Just wondering... because I think it's absolutely worthless, and they should reprogram it, or have an option to deactivate it for all the "accidental" times you press it and get stuck waiting for the enhanced interface to load before you can exit... very annoying.


Not only do you get stuck while it load, when you FINALLY get to go to the previous channel, the GD SLB is gone. Twice yesterday I lost between 1/2 and 1 hour of programming I was watching live. No problem with it being there, I guess, but it should be something that could be deactivated in the Menu.


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

I only use it when I hit the button by accident! It's also slow.


----------



## thecrave (Jan 12, 2007)

My suggestion is to re-task the "Active" button for VOD/DOD.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't not use it because it is to slow. If it was faster I would use it once in a while.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

I have used it in the past with weather set up for different cities, but every time I went back to it all my city info was gone, I had to re-enter it. Now I ignor it, easier to use the comp.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't use it. Too slow, limited weather info, puter is faster.


----------



## pete4192 (May 22, 2007)

No, I don't use it. And if anyone cares, here is why:
Too long to load.
Could care less about my horoscope.
Don't play the lottery.
Can get weather forecast from one of several OTA HD subchannels.


----------



## dale_holley (Aug 28, 2007)

I have never used it before now. I just tried it and it is too slow. I watch the news for the information that provides.

They could use the active button to switch between the two tuners if or when dual live buffers gets fixed.


----------



## lman (Dec 21, 2006)

If it had real time weather radar, I would.


----------



## CoachGibbs (May 23, 2007)

Count me in on the "it's worthless" side.


----------



## jimb726 (Jan 9, 2007)

Worthless, you need to add a button that say "use only by accident".

Jim


----------



## chopperjc (Oct 2, 2006)

I get mad when I accidently hit the button. Too slow. Information is not what I want.


----------



## stevecon (Sep 6, 2006)

I have no use for it. It's slow and I'm not interested in the content.


----------



## dvisthe (May 27, 2007)

I only use it to check the MLB scores and standings on YES.


----------



## ajwillys (Jun 14, 2006)

ACTIVE is totally worthless. I've pressed it all of 3 times just to see the novelty. It is WAY to slow to actually use for the little information it provides.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

The poll was badly set up. I do use Active, but only for weather and only if my laptop is not already on. The responses imply active use and approve or actively think it's worthless. Should be a "Sometimes use because it's there."


----------



## realracer2 (Jun 11, 2006)

I did not know the active button was there, because I do not use the DirecTV remote, and do not have it programed on my universal remote. I had to dig my DirecTV remote out of a drawer, to find out what you were talking about.


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey, get outta my head :lol: These are my reasons exactly.



pete4192 said:


> No, I don't use it. And if anyone cares, here is why:
> Too long to load.
> Could care less about my horoscope.
> Don't play the lottery.
> Can get weather forecast from one of several OTA HD subchannels.


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

FlyBono24 said:


> Does anyone here actually use the ACTIVE button to check their weather, horoscope, etc.?
> 
> Just wondering... because I think it's absolutely worthless, and they should reprogram it, or have an option to deactivate it for all the "accidental" times you press it and get stuck waiting for the enhanced interface to load before you can exit... very annoying.


The only thing I use it for is the weather occasionally if I don't feel like hopping on the computer and checking noaa.gov.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

You need an option for "Yes, I use it but it is worthless."

I still look from time to time.

The weather info is usually hours behind, but at least now it is hours behind for where I live.

The weather from two hours ago in El Segundo was REALLY worthless, so it has improved.


----------



## BL3 (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't use it. I would much rather it be used to switch tuners,  .


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

As others have said... ACTIVE is almost worthless. I've pressed it a few times just to see the novelty
Why should it loose the cache on the tuner side?


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

I use it for Weather only. I don't use it for horoscopes and I don't play the lottery hardly at all but I checked it only occassionally for a friend of mine when he wanted to know the numbers that were drawn. I like the Media Center's weather better but since the Media Center doesn't have DirecTV service (connection to make it work is a pain), I don't use Media Center anyway.


----------



## lman (Dec 21, 2006)

BL3 said:


> I don't use it. I would much rather it be used to switch tuners,  .


That is an excellent idea. If that would happen I would probably stay with DTV.


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

I use the active buttons during nascar races ....I have hot pass


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

If Apple, Microsoft and Time Warner (their "Orlando Experiment"), haven't yet been able to successfully combine TV-watching and interactive computer apps, I'm not sure why D* thinks they can do it, or what market research tells them customers even want it.

I wish they'd just scrap the whole "ACTIVE CHANNEL" thing and redirect those technical resources to Wish List requests, instead.

That being said, if I could directly click to my local weather forecast off the QUICK MENU, e.g., instead of having to navigate the cumbersome ACTIVE UI to get to it, I might use that feature now and then. I believe FIOStv "widgets" work that way. Install the ones you want (weather, sports scores, etc.) and call them up with a click or two.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Ronder (Jul 9, 2007)

X-No, it's worthless- slow and no Info I am interested in!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

No....I do not use the Active channel. Now that doesn't mean it's worthless, it is not my place to make that assumption.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I voted yes I use them and I would like o see them move the "What's Hot" section into the Active page rather then having to tune into a mix channel and then hitting red. 

I don't rely on the active stuff for the weather per se but I would like to see more done with it.


----------



## sunsfan (Jan 5, 2007)

Nope! I think it is a waste of remote space.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Use it to check the weather every now and again. That's about it.


----------



## bakers12 (May 29, 2007)

I would check lottery numbers if it was faster, but I'd rather watch paint dry. I have no other use for it.


----------



## RoundRockJohn (Apr 24, 2007)

Voted worthless.

Way to slow to be of any value. I can load up weather faster on my cell phone's data connection.


----------



## GonzoF1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes, I use it, but it's worthless.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

The speed is a killer for me also. But the advertising kept me away. Turning to it is like an infomercial. The volume jumps and leaves me scrambling for the other remote. And lastly, there is no window for the last channel, so you cannot keep an eye on the current program in progress.
armophob no like


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Why doesn't the Active button bring up a menu of the four types of active content:
• DIRECTV on Demand
• Active Channel
• News Mix
• Sports Mix

Why wouldn't DIRECTV want to promote all of their Active content?

- Craig


----------



## deffdino (Oct 25, 2006)

thecrave said:


> My suggestion is to re-task the "Active" button for VOD/DOD.


Ditto!!! I voted yes but only for a quick glance at the weather. Maaaaaaybe once every two weeks.


----------



## Reggie3 (Feb 20, 2006)

ccr1958 said:


> no i don't use it...takes to long to load...if it was quicker i might


I second that


----------



## ChicagoTC (Sep 14, 2007)

Active is one of the only buttons I didn't program on my Harmony 880, so no I never use and would have to dig out the d* remote to do it accidentally.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Use it to check the weather every now and again. That's about it.


Ya. I amended my post above to include this:

"[...] if I could directly click to my local weather forecast off the QUICK MENU, e.g., instead of having to navigate the cumbersome ACTIVE UI to get to it, I might use that feature now and then. I believe FIOStv "widgets" work that way. Install the ones you want (weather, sports scores, etc.) and call them up with a click or two."

/steve


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

The only time I've ever used it was to set it up and play with it when it became available with one of the CEs. I haven't touched it since.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Maybe if it had movie times , it would felp its marketablity


----------



## N5XZS (Apr 26, 2002)

There might be a better way to do it by using the Europe's teletext system and use it on Directv!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teletext

I would like to see your input on Teletext and what you think of it.

9-20-07


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

it runs waaaaaayyyyyy too slow...


----------



## Wrangler3 (Jun 27, 2007)

Worthless, too slow. More of a pain if pressed accidentally.


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

I use it. It is slow, but it is faster than waiting on the Weather Channel to loop. I also check the lottery numbers on it.


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

ccr1958 said:


> no i don't use it...takes to long to load...if it was quicker i might


+1...takes WAAAAY too long.


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

I have the cities programmed for family members around the country, but as others have said, it would be more useful if faster. My guess is that they are sensitive that cable has local weather and they were trying to fill that gap. But, again, as others have said, local radar is needed to make this a go-to option. Aside from weather, the other stuff is worthless IMHO.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

I knew it was there but never use it


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

FlyBono24 said:


> Does anyone here actually use the ACTIVE button to check their weather, horoscope, etc.?
> 
> Just wondering... because I think it's absolutely worthless, and they should reprogram it, or have an option to deactivate it for all the "accidental" times you press it and get stuck waiting for the enhanced interface to load before you can exit... very annoying.


I don't think it's worthless but I don't use it.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

I use a learning remote to control everything. I took it off my remote...use the button for something else.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

I answered No, but actually there is a use. Sometimes on the interactive features on MLB EI channels will get bugged up and not allow you to do things like change channels, bring up a guide, etc. Well, if you hit the ACTIVE button and go to that page that will usually free up the rest of the controls.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Ken S said:


> I answered No, but actually there is a use. Sometimes on the interactive features on MLB EI channels will get bugged up and not allow you to do things like change channels, bring up a guide, etc. Well, if you hit the ACTIVE button and go to that page that will usually free up the rest of the controls.


So it is a soft RBR.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

I can't believe 60 people actually said yes.

I think it's a decent idea, but it's worthless b/c it doesn't give enough info. The weather info is so high level (a picture of a cloud and a #) that it doesn't really do any good. If it had an actual weather forcecast, I'd probably use it more.

But I agree about moving What's Hot to that section...much better.


----------



## cpanic (Apr 25, 2007)

Since VOD is technically an interACTIVE service, then the button should be remapped directly to VOD. 
Then within the VOD menu there could be a link to "Other ACTIVE Services"


----------



## jgriffin7 (Feb 16, 2007)

First choice would be to switch between DLB!
Second choice, make it work like the 'Clear' button from Tivo. Just clear the screen of whatever is on it, but don't take any further action. I don't trust the Exit button.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

NO


----------



## gdn (Aug 5, 2007)

I voted yes - it's kind of nice knowing its there - but honestly - only use it maybe once every couple of weeks - features are slow to load - usually have the laptop close by so I can check the weather and lotto numbers there - don't use any other features listed there anyway.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I use it regularly, but only for weather. Horoscopes? No lottery here in NV, and I wouldn't play anyway, but when planning a drive up to Tahoe during summer, I check every time. When it comes to regular weather here in Fallon, however, I don't usually need it. Sunny, low of 45, high of 90, winds SW at 10 mph, pretty much covers every day this time of year. I would like it if the town where I work (Lovelock) was included. Its hard to explain to outsiders, but 60 miles and several valleys to the NE can bring a marked change in weather over when I leave my driveway in Fallon.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

cpanic said:


> Since VOD is technically an interACTIVE service, then the button should be remapped directly to VOD.
> Then within the VOD menu there could be a link to "Other ACTIVE Services"


+1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is a GREAT IDEA!!!


----------



## Greywall (Sep 25, 2006)

Didn't see a point to the channel so didn't bother programing the button on my universal remote. Now I don't even notice it's there.


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

I use it rarely just for weather. It is too slow to start. If it were faster I may use it more often to get weather, but there are so many other options to get that info these days (computer, dedicated local weather sub-channels, etc)


----------



## kuntakintay (Oct 18, 2006)

thecrave said:


> My suggestion is to re-task the "Active" button for VOD/DOD.


+1


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

I like to go through the "What's Hot" and fiddle with the weather when I'm bored, so I checked yes.

But it's too slow to be of any real usefulness. The actual navigation seems so much faster on the D10 than the H20.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

jgriffin7 said:


> First choice would be to switch between DLB!
> Second choice, make it work like the 'Clear' button from Tivo. Just clear the screen of whatever is on it, but don't take any further action. I don't trust the Exit button.


Isn't that what the EXIT button does?


----------



## soetart (May 25, 2007)

I use active to take a quick glance at the weather now and then. Like others have said it would me MUCH more useful with radar.

What ever happened to the promised News/Sports active page? Being able to access this kind of information would make Active much more useful for me.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> Isn't that what the EXIT button does?


I think he means if you happen to accidentally hit EXIT twice, you could EXIT to LIVE TV during recording playback. Since that's the way EXIT is supposed to work, per the HR20 manual, I'm guessing *jgriffin7 *would like to see a dedicated "CLEAR ONLY" key as well.

PREV will recover from an accidental EXIT to LIVE TV, in case folks aren't aware. Puts you right back where you were in your recording playback. One of *Milominderbinder2's* great Tips and Tricks, found here. /steve


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> I think he means if you happen to accidentally hit EXIT twice, you EXIT to LIVE TV. Since that's the way it's supposed to work, per the HR20 manual, I'm guessing *jgriffin7 *would like to see a dedicated "CLEAR ONLY" key as well.
> 
> PREV will recover from an accidental EXIT to LIVE TV, in case folks aren't aware. Puts you right back where you were in your recording playback. /steve


I was never a Tivo guy so I didn't understand what the CLEAR ONLY button is. Thanks Steve.

Stupid Tivo's <duck and cover>


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont waste my time with it anymore. Takes too long to load


----------



## MEJHarrison (Sep 27, 2003)

pete4192 said:


> No, I don't use it. And if anyone cares, here is why:
> Too long to load.
> Could care less about my horoscope.
> Don't play the lottery.
> Can get weather forecast from one of several OTA HD subchannels.


Pretty much describes me exactly. 8-2 brings up the weather for my and I don't care about the rest.

I just got my HR-20 on Monday and programmed it into my universal remote, but I think I'll be removing it tonight just so I don't accidentally hit it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

DonCorleone said:


> I can't believe 60 people actually said yes.
> 
> I think it's a decent idea, but it's worthless b/c it doesn't give enough info. The weather info is so high level (a picture of a cloud and a #) that it doesn't really do any good. If it had an actual weather forcecast, I'd probably use it more.
> 
> But I agree about moving What's Hot to that section...much better.


I can't believe we elected Nixon, I can't believe we use Windows based computers rather than Macs, I can't believe the Beta-Max failed.


----------



## jeffman (Sep 9, 2007)

I dont use it. But the old lady likes to check the weather with it. I call it the "ladies" button.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 12, 2006)

When I got my Harmony remote, I didn't even bother mapping that key...


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

I do use it, but it's more of a novelty. If I watch the weather channel, I'll amuse myself by clicking the active button during the local on the 8s. Other than that, I turn to a local 24-hours weather channel.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

When the "active" function was first introduced, it featured upcoming programs and was much more interesting. Plus it offered previews of shows NOT exclusive to DirecTV like local CBS, ABC, and NBC programs plus upcoming movies on the premium channels.

Now, I look at it to laugh at my horoscope and check out the celebrity birthdays which often include people who have been dead for years!!  

Unfortunately, the ACTIVE key on the remote is in the same position as the "SKIP BACK" button for DVR users, and this morning I wasn't paying attention and pressed it which instantly erased my LIVE BUFFER which I was watching!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I can't believe we elected Nixon, I can't believe we use Windows based computers rather than Macs, I can't believe the Beta-Max failed.


Rich, it sounds like you've been around long enough to "not believe" a lot of stuff. Normally we don't allow political comments here, but I think that one's old enough to slip by


----------



## Hollingshead (Oct 23, 2006)

richlife said:


> The poll was badly set up. I do use Active, but only for weather and only if my laptop is not already on. The responses imply active use and approve or actively think it's worthless. Should be a "Sometimes use because it's there."


Exactly. Yes I sometimes use it because its faster than turning on the PC, even if not by much


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

armophob said:


> So it is a soft RBR.


I guess...but that will take at least five minutes to get programming back.


----------



## KCCardsfan (Apr 18, 2007)

ccr1958 said:


> no i don't use it...takes to long to load...if it was quicker i might


Same here, just too slow...............


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Its way too slow, as most of you have said. Faster loading with more details and it would be much more appealing.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Bump back to top page.

Do you think they'd ever change it? Maybe if we put it in the Wishlist?


----------



## rucknrun (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't use it. It seems I hit the button by accident every now and then and I can't get off of it quick enough.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

D-i-a-l-u-p is faster than that damned button. I've considered gouging out the ACTIVE button and filling the hole in with epoxy.


----------



## CPanther95 (Apr 2, 2007)

domanb said:


> Not only do you get stuck while it load, when you FINALLY get to go to the previous channel, the GD SLB is gone. Twice yesterday I lost between 1/2 and 1 hour of programming I was watching live. No problem with it being there, I guess, but it should be something that could be deactivated in the Menu.


X-acto knife solves the problem


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

CPanther95 said:


> X-acto knife solves the problem


Very tempting.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

When I got my R15 I somehow thought I would use it.. I haven't in a long while. 
I miss the old Wink Interactive stuff, that seemed like it had better content than what's on here.

I do use the interactive function on the Mix channels.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

I do use it for a quick weather forecast occasionally.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

FlyBono24 said:


> Do you think they'd ever change it? Maybe if we put it in the Wishlist?


Doubtful. It's one of the ways that D* is staying in the marketing game vs. the competition. You know all those adds with may rows of features and check marks...

If ~20% of people here use it, it's probably important enough to keep around, though it may not be high enough priority to vastly improve the performance.


----------



## bradpr (Sep 8, 2007)

Its useless - how does the statement go....tits on a warthog...?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Rich, it sounds like you've been around long enough to "not believe" a lot of stuff. Normally we don't allow political comments here, but I think that one's old enough to slip by


Sorry about that, but you have to admit that was a perfect example of the American public acting as cattle. As is the poor Mac and Beta-Max. Inexcusable.

The point I was trying to make was that very little should shock us. Personally, I'm glad that D* is waiting until they get everything straightened out before releasing the new HD programming. Good business decision. Frustating tho.

By the way, I've been around long enough to remember the "old folks" sitting around watching the Shadow on the radio. No other way to describe it, they were staring at the radio the whole time the show was on. And the radio was as big as a console TV.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

bradpr said:


> Its useless - how does the statement go....tits on a warthog...?


Boar hog.


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

Most folks are of the opinion it is useless. I would go further and say it is WORSE than worthless because of the potential for accidental use many have already mentioned.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

I wish captioning was that easy to turn ON/OFF.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

I think switching between DLB would be a good feature of that button...

Or if the D* boxes have any kind of "statistics" built in, it could take you to a list of your most-watched channels. That would be a useful feature!


----------



## setiamon (Sep 13, 2007)

I think it sucks.takes to much time to load.nothing useful on it.horoscope maybe a few times?
Good potential though


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

Too slow. I could go buy a newspaper, come back and read the weather forcast before that thing finishes loading


----------



## lman (Dec 21, 2006)

FlyBono24 said:


> I think switching between DLB would be a good feature of that button...
> 
> Or if the D* boxes have any kind of "statistics" built in, it could take you to a list of your most-watched channels. That would be a useful feature!


+1 on the DLB


----------



## cdavis0720 (Jun 25, 2006)

I voted no it's worthless..... That being said I have used it maybe three times since I've had the HR-20. Painfully slow, very generic information and I hated myself afterwards  . 

I won't get into the whole DLB thing because that seems to rub some people the wrong way (not me tho) but they should find a more useful option for the active button.


Carl


----------



## MichaelP (Dec 5, 2006)

I never use it; don't even have it programmed into my Harmony 880. In my opinion it is pretty much the most useless thing I've seen for a DVR.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

I've used it, but that's about it...


----------



## mnbulldog (Aug 25, 2006)

No I don't use it but I don't consider it worthless. I think that is pretty strong.


----------



## 2000voltz (Sep 21, 2007)

too slow and no radar


----------



## gslater (Aug 5, 2007)

The answer to this question depends on the circumstances. I don't use it for the weather or the active content or anything. I do use it occassionally because I sometimes switch to the Mix channels and without the Active feature, it was impossible to move from one to the other and listen to the audio (This was just enabled on the h20 a month or so ago). 

That said, I USED to use the active features on my old RCA DirecTV Plus receiver a long time ago before they disabled it. It was particularly useful when the olympics were being broadcast and you could use the interactive feature to get additional information about an athlete or event. I would use the active feature for that kind of additional content provided inside a show or event.

Edit: The interactive features I'm referring to that were turned off did not take you out of the program you were watching but would pop up a window at the bottom of the screen for information. I think it was powered by something called Wink maybe but I'm not sure anymore.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

gslater said:


> The answer to this question depends on the circumstances. I don't use it for the weather or the active content or anything. I do use it occassionally because I sometimes switch to the Mix channels and without the Active feature, it was impossible to move from one to the other and listen to the audio (This was just enabled on the h20 a month or so ago).
> 
> That said, I USED to use the active features on my old RCA DirecTV Plus receiver a long time ago before they disabled it. It was particularly useful when the olympics were being broadcast and you could use the interactive feature to get additional information about an athlete or event. I would use the active feature for that kind of additional content provided inside a show or event.
> 
> Edit: The interactive features I'm referring to that were turned off did not take you out of the program you were watching but would pop up a window at the bottom of the screen for information. I think it was powered by something called Wink maybe but I'm not sure anymore.


I'm not talking about interactive content, like when you're watching the NFL Game Mix and push the red button...

I'm talking about the "ACTIVE" button on the remote that takes you to that screen with "Weather, Horoscope, Lottery", etc...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes I use it and like it!. 

I also know if I wanted DLB as bad as some subscribers.I would already be running 2 DVRs.In fact if I was a sports fanatic I would run dual screens too!.


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

I use in once in a while to look at horoscopes - usually when I am bored!


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

lman said:


> If it had real time weather radar, I would.


Real time Regional radar loop. Like: Intellicast.com


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow, damn near 80% negative results. Imagine what the general population of less than technical users might produce.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 7, 2007)

gslater said:


> I do use it occassionally because I sometimes switch to the Mix channels and without the Active feature, it was impossible to move from one to the other and listen to the audio (This was just enabled on the h20 a month or so ago).


Not related to the topic at hand, but you could always listen to the audio of any of the little windows in the mix channels - by selecting the audio option (English 1, English 2, English 3, etc.)

All the interactive did was do it for you. 

That being said, I thought the Wink interactive stuff was better, too. The Active button now is just a waste of space. I'll second the motion to have it changed to a quick ON/OFF for captioning_!_


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't use it, it was only by accident when i ever used it. from what i seen, i agree it is way to slow and don't care about the content on it. i feel it could have a better use for DoD short cut.


----------



## twistedT (Jan 11, 2007)

I use it once a while, not very often. Mostly to check the weather.


----------



## toph (Dec 19, 2006)

Like many others have already stated, it's too slow to of any value to me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Yes I use it and like it!.
> 
> I also know if I wanted DLB as bad as some subscribers.I would already be running 2 DVRs.In fact if I was a sports fanatic I would run dual screens too!.


I've been sitting here for months wondering why people only have one DVR and complain about a live DLB. I also wonder why people have "receivers" rather than DVRs.

Normal people, not CE testers.


----------



## Captain591 (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't use it because it is too slow. If it was faster, I would use it once in a while.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I've been sitting here for months wondering why people only have one DVR and complain about a live DLB. I also wonder why people have "receivers" rather than DVRs.
> 
> Normal people, not CE testers.


D* threw in the H20 for free(except shipping) when i upgraded
in the summer..so i bought another HDTV to use it with


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

BUMP....

Wow there is an overwhelming majority of "NO"!! :lol:


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

No - and I am willing to trade it for anything else. It is slow as others stated, and I have a custom screen on a PC browser with everything I want from better/faster sites.
Asynch weather watch alarms that really worked "might" be useful.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ccr1958 said:


> D* threw in the H20 for free(except shipping) when i upgraded
> in the summer..so i bought another HDTV to use it with


Bet you could get that upgraded to an HR20 if you asked nicely.


----------



## ccr1958 (Aug 29, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Bet you could get that upgraded to an HR20 if you asked nicely.


thanks...i might try that


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

Bump


----------



## flipptyfloppity (Aug 20, 2007)

I hate it. Remove it. It is worthless and pressing it messes up my live buffer so I can't even see what I missed.


----------



## bbaleno (Aug 1, 2007)

as with alot of people I don't use it because its too slow. If they speed it up, I would probably uses it more often to check the weather forcasts, and play around with it more


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

No, I don't use it.
Reprogram it as a closed captioning toggle.


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

Only by accident. :lol:


----------



## GirkMonster (Mar 20, 2007)

I kind of thought it would have live stats during MNF last night. too bad I wasted several minutes waiting for it to load...


----------



## gmmorrell (Aug 25, 2006)

It does not give me anything that I cannot get from the internet. Is there anything in there other than weather and horoscopes? And it is sooo slow.

I can get all that info on my phone.


----------



## cypher (Nov 25, 2007)

DirecTV will probably in the future make more use of the active button to add more features that customers will have use for.


----------



## eilloc (May 17, 2007)

Use it occasionally to check weather in several locations at once. It IS annoyingly slow. 

Like this idea: Reprogram it as a closed captioning toggle.


----------

